# John Colquhoun on the free offer of the gospel



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 11, 2020)

Were all the promises of the covenant, made to Christ; and are they all “in him, yea, and Amen?” Then it follows, that they, in and with him, are freely offered to sinners of mankind in common, who hear the gospel. Reader, Christ and all the precious promises in him, are by Jehovah graciously offered, and in the offer, are directed to thee for thy acceptance. The authentic offer, brings them all within thy reach, and affords thee a Divine, an authoritative warrant, to come as a sinner, and to accept him, and them in him.

Come then, come as thou art; come without delay; come without looking into thy heart, or to thy life, for any good thing to recommend thee; and, upon the warrant of the free, full, and particular offer, so embrace the promises in Christ, as cordially to trust in him, for the performance of them to thy soul. Come, not on the ground of any good disposition wrought in thee, or of any good work done by thee, for these afford thee no right, but, come as a sinner, upon the warrant of the unlimited grant and call of the gospel, and trust in the Lord Jesus, for all the grace of the promise. ...

For more, see John Colquhoun on the free offer of the gospel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

